# compiler noyau Linux PPC sous Mac OS X



## sebf_98 (2 Février 2005)

Salut,

j'aimerais recompiler le noyau Linux pour cible PPC a partir de mon environnement Mac OS X.
Est-ce que quelqu'un a deja fait ca et aurait quelques liens ou infos sur les steps a suivre.
Merci.


----------



## mob (2 Février 2005)

pardon de poser cette question mais ne peux tu pas le faire sous Linux ? car ce genre de compilation est toujours _theoriquement_ possible mais pratiquement infaisable


----------



## hegemonikon (2 Février 2005)

J'ai lu quelque part sur les forums Apple que ça se faisait assez bien dans le sens GNU/Linux x86 vers Darwin PPC.

Dans l'absolu ça doit être possible, mais confortable : sûrement pas 

A mon avix OSX est encore un peu jeune pour permettre ce genre de chose facilement.


----------

